# lots of hard lumps on shane.....



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so 2 years ago we noticed a scab that looked like an animal bite on shane...the vet said it was nothing....after a year of him licking it...we decided to switch vets...the new vet gave him cortisone and meds and it was gone within two weeks....then a month alter we found another one this time a hard lump.....brought him to the vet and it was gone....and now he has two more big ones.(hard lumps)...wtf is going on with him....im scared...my dad said hes getting old =\

the vet usually picks the lumps apart and they look like bigggggg animal bites.


we get rid of 1 lump3 more come


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Goldens are notorious for developing fatty benign tumors as they grow older. Just have a vet do a fine needle aspirite of each bump to pull some cells out and look at them on a slide. Have any that come back with unusual cells removed and just leave the rest as there's no harm in doing so. Don't panic :wink:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Goldens are notorious for developing fatty benign tumors as they grow older. Just have a vet do a fine needle aspirite of each bump to pull some cells out and look at them on a slide. Have any that come back with unusual cells removed and just leave the rest as there's no harm in doing so. Don't panic :wink:


What about warts? My dog is around 8.5 years old. He keeps getting more as he ages. He just sprouted another like a week ago. It was real red at first, but now it's skin color. I have an appointment with the vet to check it out. Last time she just said it was warts and don't worry. Should I worry, if they keep popping up? He has 4 now, one disappeared on its own. Sux getting old:frown: Appreciate any info.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those sound like sebaceous cysts to me, which are harmless. Sometimes they can get irritated and the dog will chew at them...which then its best to get them removed. Some dogs are just prone to these things, but I doubt their actual warts (which is a virus).


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks so much:smile: The last one that popped up was smaller. After like 6 months it got red and bigger. Now it looks skin color. He doesn't bother them at all. It probably annoys me more. He does have a lump that feels like its inside. I figured that was a cyst I guess dogs get these, when they start getting older? Thanks again:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cysts can also form below the skin but they will eventually rupture which those tend to be the nasty ones that need to be removed sometimes. But I think it's imprudent to get all lumps and bumps checked out by a vet to rule out cancer. You don't want to assume it's not and be wrong! These cysts tend to pop up when a dog gets older...at work we call them old man bumps LOL


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC,

My guys get lumps...one of them gets em all over. They've never been anything more than fatty cysts(as my VET calls them). About the worst that happens w/ them is they can bust open and get pretty nasty...so when they get too big, I've had them removed. 

I'm by no means saying that ALL lumps are nothing on Dogs. They are almost always worth having checked out. Your Vet should be able to do a quick biopsy and tell you if anything is wrong. 

Hopefully Shane is alright.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My two older dogs 11 and 8 both have fatty tumors. You don't have to do anything about them. They just look lumpy~not so great~ but the vet says not anything to worry about! With age comes these little fatty deposits! I wouldn't worry if the vets not worried!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> at work we call them old man bumps LOL


NOOOOOO!!!!!!! I want my boy to live forever lol Thanks for steering me in the right direction. After your post I did some reading. Adding 1 teaspoon of Turmeric in his food, can possiblly disolve cysts. I'm going to give it a try and see how it goes. I already went to the grocery store and bought it:smile: I'm still going to the vet. It's time for his yearly checkup. Thanks everyone for the advice. I don't have experience with older dogs, since this is my first doggy. I had a bunch, when I was a kid:smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC,
> 
> My guys get lumps...one of them gets em all over. They've never been anything more than fatty cysts(as my VET calls them). About the worst that happens w/ them is they can bust open and get pretty nasty...so when they get too big, I've had them removed.
> 
> ...


i think 7 is too young to get these =\ im worried hes aging quickly..and wont live to 60 like iwanted 

or atleast another 9 years.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC,

My family has a streak of amazing lengths.... the last 4 dogs we've had lived to 15 years+ and these weren't small Dogs. We even had a Rottweiler live to 13 or 14(I've never been good at remembering exactly WHEN we get our Dogs). I had one stray I found that I still swear was near 20 when I had to put her down. She was at LEAST 18. 

I remember all of them having some types of fatty cysts except for the Rotty. 

If they are just fatty cysts on Shane, it will do nothing to deter a long life. 


but I do wish they lived forever. Believe me, its probably the one wish I would have granted if I could work it out.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i think 7 is too young to get these =\ im worried hes aging quickly..and wont live to 60 like iwanted
> 
> or atleast another 9 years.


My dog started getting the "old man bumps" at around 6 years old. Since you already care about his diet, your dog has a much greater chance of living a long dog life. Have the vet check it out just to make sure. I'll be doing the same:smile:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

My boy has those fatty giant warts that sprout up on him for the last 4-6 years, but they don't bother him at all. he has like 3-4 of them.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

i was reading up on these since my 2 dogs~~ like I said in an earlier post has them~~
They said the lumps that dogs develop can be the result of an abscess, a cyst, or a malignant or benign tumor. They can also be hives, caused by an allergic reaction or fatty deposits called lipomas. The fatty lumps are simply a clump of fat cells concentrated in one location and form a bump under the skin. It said if the lump chnages drastically in size or bleeds, you should go see your vet about it. The vet will feel the lump and can biopsy it if they think its not just a fatty tumor or even if it is a fatty tumor and you want it biopsied. The vet then sends it out to a veterinary pathologist to examin it. if the lump is cancerous, you can have it sugically removed and they have therapies for it. 
Someone mentioned warts they say you can leave those alone or have them removed. 

But like I said my vet checked my dogs and they are just fatty tumors which I am doing nothing about because I don't need to! Just lumps! But still love them the same LOL!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

everytim i go tot the vet he picks them apart and we put cream on and its gone within two weeks...its amazing these huge lums go away in two weeks with cream....but then more sprout up.....i hate them


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How often do they pop up? Is there anyway you can take a photo and post it here?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I hate them too


----------

